# The Manhattan Club



## jaymax (Aug 11, 2010)

Over the past several years, many owners have been very unhappy/displeased with the escalating M/Fees together with the inability to obtain their time unless they reserved many, many months in advance....many of whom have completely lost their time interval!!  With no/limited help from TMC, there is a formal group that is going to file a joint complaint with the Attorney General's office in the state of New York.

If you have had similar problems and would like the join the formal group to register your complaint as well, you can do so by sending an e-mail to: ManhattanClubAG@aol.com


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Aug 11, 2010)

Although I am not an owner at The Manhattan Club, I have been observing the dissatisfaction that has been taking place over the last few years.

My interest developed because I noticed what appeared to be some good deals in re-sales; but after doing some considerable due diligence I decided to pass.

Anyone considering what appears to be an excellent opportunity in the re-sale market should pay attention to what can happen and then do your homework carefully before you make a purchase.

For some history about how the property developed consider going to the following link:  Infomation On How The Manahattan Club was developed as a significant Timeshare property in New York City 

As the OP has indicated some owners have become very concerned about the escalating maintenance fees being charged as well as the difficulty of actually using their property. 

A casual review of The Manhattan Club’s 2010 budget revealed that over six million dollars (roughly 20%) of the 2010 Budget was to be paid to the management company and that is over and above the $15.6 Million budgeted for administrative and labor cost. A casual observer would have to ask *“what is up with that?” *

For those who may be curious there is some information out there for public consumption. It is a shame that these owners who probably bought their timeshare to have reasonable cost associated with stays in New York City are now finding that the cost has escalated dramatically and are asking themselves exactly what is going on? 

The Manhattan Club Timeshare Association, Inc. 2010 Timeshare Operating Budget


Cover Letter from the General Manager of the Manhattan Club regarding the 2011 Operating Budget


----------



## bdh (Aug 11, 2010)

Goofyhobbie said:


> I noticed what appeared to be some good deals in re-sales; but after doing some considerable due diligence I decided to pass.



AKA:  You can buy one for a dollar - but the MF are almost $2200 a week - and you can't get a reservation.


----------



## jaymax (Aug 12, 2010)

I am the original poster of this thread...did so for our attorney.  My M/Fees were $888 when I purchased...6 years ago...this year M/Fees are $2123....there are no other timeshares (probably) that have increases like this!!  I own at other resorts and the increases are normal.....3-5-7%.  

*
"A casual review of The Manhattan Club’s 2010 budget revealed that over six million dollars (roughly 20%) of the 2010 Budget was to be paid to the management company and that is over and above the $15.6 Million budgeted for administrative and labor cost. A casual observer would have to ask “what is up with that?” * 

Exactly...what is wrong with this picture??  Google Eichner to learn more!!


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Aug 12, 2010)

jaymax,

To Google Eichner  to learn more unfortunately produces information overload.  There are just too many Eichner's in the world and subjects involving the word Eichner to navigate.

I believe that your readers will have more luck if they simply Google: Bruce Eichner Manhattan Club.


----------

